# Control Boards



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I want to control the haunted house with a board and I'm not sure which one to get/how they work. I will need to controll fog, lights, audio, and pneumatics if they are controlled by boards. Here are my questions.
1. How do you set things to go of at certain times?
2. Can you manually controll/trigger events.
3. How does it hook up to props.
4. Of course, what board should I go with?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I've designed and built my own control system, there is a how too guide on my homepage, I'm actually a controls engineer

http://www.mordor.plus.com/Control.html

I designed this control system with the novice programmer in mind, hence the rather unusual step of using Excel as the control platform

The great thing about using Excel (In my opinion) is that anyone who has a basic understanding of spreadsheets can easilly program themselves a haunt.

The control board can be built with relatively cheap and easy to obtain hardware, and besides the IO boards you are free to use pretty much any controls gear you want.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 28, 2007)

oops hit send by mistake.

the control ware also supports 7.1 surround sound which means you can run 7 sound enhanced props from a single PC each with its own sound scheama/speakers etc. each individually triggered by inputs such as beams, PIRs, pressure plates etc


----------

